# Can you identify this table please ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We saw this table being used last week and it seems perfect for us for outside use. The couple who owned it bought it at an NEC show- where it was a top seller and " everyone" bought one - but have no other details. There’s no brand name on it though it was made in China. 

The table is light grey plastic, coffee table height and the top is about 12 x 18 inches square. The legs are crossed like a bistro table. The really snazzy bit is that the table folds flat by pulling apart the top at the centre and then folding the 2 halves downwards and then parallel to the collapsed legs. This also forms a handle. The whole thing is very light but very sturdy.

Please can anyone tell us where to get one or what the stall-holder is called ?

G


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Grizzly,
Would it be one of these?

http://www.towsure.com/category/6445-Adams_Quik-Fold_Furniture

Dave.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

It sounds like the one we bought last year from Halfords for about £15, albeit in a pale green. I cannot see it on their website however.

Kev


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought this on Ebay and it works really well

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PORTABLE-ROUN...oods_Camping_furniture_ET&hash=item27b0ca5366


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris;

I don't know if this is close as its in two separate pieces. We bought it in Germany this year for about €20...










Its multi purpose as the base can be used on its own as a stool and the top folds in half. We use it all the time, cost €20

Its made by www.bel-sol.de but unfortunately their website is rubbish.

The spanish company Crespo also make a similar one but the top doesn't fold....

http://www.crespo.es/en/mesa201.php

I got the photo from the Movera website, you might be able to get them through HymerUK.

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DeeGee7 said:


> Would it be one of these?
> http://www.towsure.com/category/6445-Adams_Quik-Fold_Furniture
> Dave.


Thanks Dave- quite like these but the legs were lower and- the really killer bit- the top came apart in two sections which then folded down. The whole thing folded up into quite a small space.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Chris;
> I don't know if this is close as its in two separate pieces. We bought it in Germany this year for about €20...
> 
> Pete


That's quite close Pete- and, if the two halves come together to make a carry case- might be even better. Thanks, I'll follow that through- and also go into Halfords to see if they have any of Kev's tables.

G


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Grizzly,
I bought what sounds like the very same table at the NEC from Smart Outdoors, but it was made in the USA? Everything else sounds the same though - pull apart at the top and it folds down over the legs - small, light, sturdy - we've used it continuously since Feb.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Friant said:


> Hi Grizzly,
> I bought what sounds like the very same table at the NEC from Smart Outdoors, .


Thanks very much . I can't see it on their website but have just e-mailed them. It sounds exactly right.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We have the one you want Grizz. Your description is spot on.

Can't remember where we got it from though. Will ask Mrs Zeb when she gets back from airing the dog!

Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

When you find what your looking for, can you post a piccie or a link as this sounds very interesting. Thankyou


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jodi1 said:


> When you find what your looking for, can you post a piccie or a link as this sounds very interesting. Thankyou


Will do Jodi - unless Zeb is handy with the camera and gets there before me...?

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Jodi1 said:
> 
> 
> > When you find what your looking for, can you post a piccie or a link as this sounds very interesting. Thankyou
> ...


Zeb would be, but Mrs Zeb has gone off with it. 8O

I did ask her where we got our table and she's pretty sure it was at Merlin's in Tewkesbury.

It's a "Pound Shop" (and is quite a good one) but like most of them you buy it when you see it or they may never have it in stock again. :roll:

So it is with the table - never seen one since.

Sorry - not much help.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> [I did ask her where we got our table and she's pretty sure it was at Merlin's in Tewkesbury.


Thanks Dave. Jodi : I'll let you know when Smart Outdoors reply. I expect they'll be busy with shows at the moment.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Stop Press: Just had an e-mail from Smart Outdoors- very efficient.

This is the table- the side table on the right :

http://www.aadistributors.co.uk/quik_fold_camping_caravan_tables.php

Smart Outdoors sell them at the shows for £12 each or £20 for two and will quote me for postage or they are at the Malvern Show next week.

www.smartoutdoors.biz

Now to persuade my OH that we should go to the show !

G


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Yep, same as the Halfords one if they still have them, though in pale green.

Kev


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

That's the one Grizz.

Surprisingly sturdy and a brilliant bit of design.

If you go to Malvern I'll look forward to showing you how to balance a glass of wine on it. :wink: 

Can't risk a disaster can we!!! 8O 

Dave :lol: :lol:


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I also got mine from Halfords about 2 years ago, but it is the "clay" colour, not green. Cost about a tenner at the time. 


SD


----------

